# system restore administrator has turned off



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

My friend asked me to fix a system restore problem he has in windows8. When I go to system protection there is a message 'the administrator has disabled system restore' can anyone tell me how to re-enable it. I know there is a registry fix for this but a person has to log on as administrator to do it. If someone can tell me how to do this as well it would be appreciated.:grin:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Does your friend have access to a user account with administrator privileges on this PC? There should always be one Admin account which is typically configured when you first setup the operating system.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

yes he'se the administrator.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ SystemRestore> DisableConfig + DisableSR>Delete the value


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

xxxxx


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

After windows NT I get terminal services windows file protection. cant see system restore anywhere.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

If he is the administrator is it taken for granted when he goes to command prompt?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry or does he have to log on somewhere?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You said he was the Admin. I would guess a Registry Cleaner was used. Ask him. If so, the best method of getting the keys back is gone. See if the Cleaner has a restore feature.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

no he has not got a registry cleaner.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Was a backup of the Registry made? If so, try restoring. Did you ever go to the "normal" part of "Performance" and make sure SR wasn't disabled there?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Malware has been known to do this.

BG


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

yes I am beginning to suspect malware he has gone on holiday now I will run a full malware scan on his return and also I will try safe mode. I will also check performance. Thanks all.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you want to be more thorough:
We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------

